# Day off Today...



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

I'm outta here...

:thumbup:

Heading a bit North; see y'all later...


P.S. Razz, classy, Soupy - behave yourselves!!!


Late!

http://cdip.ucsd.edu/models/socal_now.gif


----------



## Keith (Feb 27, 2002)

*Post pictures of your catch Jon.*

Assuming you went fishing :thumbup:

Keith-"The Wine Guy"- Fishing-less in Pleasanton
But getting ready for Italy


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

*Re: Post pictures of your catch Jon.*



Keith said:


> *Assuming you went fishing :thumbup:
> 
> Keith-"The Wine Guy"- Fishing-less in Pleasanton
> But getting ready for Italy *


Hey Keith!

No fish pics ~ went surfing instead...

The Fall surf/swell season is now open
(i.e. the Summer drought of waves is over)!!!

  

Maybe Tuna fishing next wednesday, though...


----------

